# Flowering Syngonanthus?



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Has anyone been able to flower _Syngonanthus sp_. 'Belem', 'Lago Grande', etc? I've been letting mine overgrow at the surface for a while now without luck. I really need the space! The tank is doing well, has Aquasoil, soft water, etc. I've got both types right under the halide of my Grand Solar too. Perhaps I should take some all the way out of water and try? I'm fairly sure of the ID but need to flower them.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nobody? I think I'll try putting them outside somehow.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

the lower growing, more branchy Syngonanthus may be easier to flower.
the ones like 'rio uaupes' or 'rio *****'

its not a very good pic I know, 
but here is Syngonanthus 'rio *****' which had flowers on it when I got it. 
When it settles in, I should be able to deliver a specimen.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice! Are the flower heads (capitula) fresh or starting to go bad?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I seem to have ones of different ages. some yellowish, some darker and brownish.
they are all fairly firm, if that means anything. 
I'll get some better shots soon.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you float them to see if they open?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah, I'll float one and see what happens.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

well, I'll have to wait until they acclimate better.
the plant I floated started to go south after a while so I replanted it in the substrate.
still this is on my list for another time when I have a larger number of healthy stems.


----------

